# My foster litter *day 14 pictures - eyes are open!*



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

So today I became the pround foster mom to a momma rat and her 12 eepers. I'm fostering them through the local rat rescue here in New Brunswick, and all will be available for adoption after they turn 5 weeks old . Momma will be available after weaning. Mom, Dad, another male and the babies were surrendered by a family who had them living in a storage cabinet. The mom was seperated out (thankfully) when they realised she was pregnant, into a smaller storage cabinet. Clark was contacted afew days ago by the family who didn't want to deal with them anymore.

All three adults are VERY skittish of people, and Mom has shown herself to be a little nippy, which is understandable considering what she's gone through in her life. These are all obviously neglected rats. 

I had mentioned to Clark when I moved closer to him that I would be interested in fostering a pregant mom or mom with a litter, so he got in touch with me as soon as he found out about these poor babies. They got to my place around supper time tonight, and I'm letting mom be so she and the babies can settle in. The only time I disturbed her was to give her some babyfood. Poor thing didn't know what to think of it at first.

So I'm sure you're sick of me rambling on, so i may as well show you some pictures . We'll start with Mom. 








Does anyone have any naming suggestions? Clark and I are both drawing blanks, and this darling deserves to have a name.

Some group shots of the babies in the cage Clark brought them to me in. Never fear, it's aspen they're on . I have them on carefresh ultra now.


















No individual shots yet, but maybe tomorrow. I have the whole day off, and no responsibilities (except cleaning the FN) until 3:00.

Keep posted for updates as they grow!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: My foster litter*

Metis. its the greek goddess of wisdom. i bet in her short life she has already learned a lot. or artemis, metis' daughter, she was also a goddess of wisdom and was strong to equal her father zeus. she was born in full armor with a battle cry when hermes cracked open zeus' skull when she came to term. having survived the storage cabinet and the story of her current temperament she seems to fit artemis well. she's already strong and being released from the cabinet ready to take on the world. 

and yes, you will most definately have to keep us updated. those babes are so lucky to have gotten to you when they did. now they have a chance at a good home. but remember, you are happy with 8. you told me to remind you of that from time to time and i think the time is appropriate.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: My foster litter *cute eeper warning!**

Oh my gosh, the babies are so cute! I want one of the black ones!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: My foster litter *cute eeper warning!**

Had the babies out this morning and got some pictures of them . I also sexed them - 7 girls and 5 boys! Mom is still nervy, which is to be expected, but we spent some time on my couch together. Unfortunately with babies this young she can't be away from them for two long, but I figure that I can break it up in smaller amounts over the course of the day . 


I love the Waffle Block/Snap Inn houses for this very reason - lets me get mom and the babies without totally exposing the litter. 








































We're still not totally sure of their ages, but once they open their eyes we'll know. In the mean time, anyone want to hazard a guess?


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: My foster litter *new pictures - cuteness warning**

the mamma is lovely and the pups are adorible! when it comes to names I would pick out a litter theme, my pups came from a japanese litter theme, but I would pick out somehting that can be a bit more creative.

for some reason I am obsessedwith the "Shoe" litter theme. 
I mean how cute is Vans, Con (converse), Boots, Footsie, Sandy (sandle), Mary Jane, Slipper, Penny (penny loafer), Tenni, Sketchy (sketchers) and Crocs. Oh OH! If there are two identical looking ones one Flip and the other Flop XD

then I've seen other themes like Planets, flowers, places, drinks and cultures. Have fun with it!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: My foster litter *new pictures - cuteness warning**

you're lucky you put a cuteness warning or that thud would have been alot louder! so cute!!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: My foster litter *new pictures - cuteness warning**

wow, look at that lovely momma and adorable bubs! <3
as soon as i saw momma, i thought of the name Itzel. it means rainbow lady! (i know i frequent name sites too often..lol!)

as for the bubs, of course we need a color theme! ;D

girls: Ciara (little black one) Chryssa (golden flower) Nilu (dark blue) Teal, Sienna (reddish orange), Violet, Fizza (silver)

boys: Arian (golden day) Abelio (green growing one) Indigo, Flynn (red), Zuri (white)

*sighs* i love thinking of names!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: My foster litter *new pictures - cuteness warning**

i would love to see some separate baby pictures of each of the babies. its hard to get a look at them when they're all in those cuteness balls


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: My foster litter *new pictures - cuteness warning**

Momma ratlet is adorable! No wonder the bubs are so cute  !

As for naming them, I honestly am seriously bad with names. Middy, I like your 'shoe litter theming' idea  !


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: My foster litter *new pictures - cuteness warning**

AAAWWWWWWW! I love it when the babes curl up in their rattlet herd! and they're mommy is sssoooooo beautiful!


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My foster litter *new pictures - cuteness warning**

How do you know if the black babies will be black? Shadow, as a ritten, looked like he would be all black, but by the time 6 months passed, he became a mink color of browns, reds, and greys! I also thought that Runt would have been a grey rat, but after her hair grew out, she's a dark, grey-black, as well as her sister (who appeared to be black at the time...)

Wow, I did NOT know that you can get a tan and white, skunk-look-alike! That one is to die for!  too bad that I already have a lot of ratties! lol! Hope you find good names soon, as I'm curious on what you'll name him/her!  Rach


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: My foster litter *new pictures - cuteness warning**

*EYES ARE OPEN!* We had one eye open last night, but by this afternoon all but two babies can now see . They're still super lazy though . They'll get bursts of energy, and then pass out for a few minutes, then get another burst of energy. They're good little walkers now too... Should be interesting as they figure out that they can actually see where they're going. I might no be able to deal with all 12 out at once for much longer!















































And I got some videos :BlueDumboSmile:.

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/reachthestarsxx/Ratties/fosters/?action=view&current=173.flv

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/reachthestarsxx/Ratties/fosters/?action=view&current=177.flv

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/reachthestarsxx/Ratties/fosters/?action=view&current=178.flv

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/reachthestarsxx/Ratties/fosters/?action=view&current=181.flv

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/reachthestarsxx/Ratties/fosters/?action=view&current=185.flv


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

PRECIOUS! Absolutely adorable, I can barely stand it! Especially that one with all fours up in the air!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww they are so cute!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

oh my goodness!!!! i want one!


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Those photos are so adorable. I bet it'll be harder trying to catch a photo of them all together in a week or two.


----------

